# Toe Board Requirement



## YongMNLad (Sep 13, 2017)

I cannot seem to find the reference for a toe board requirement in IBC 2012. I was thinking it would be in IBC 1013 Guards, but I am not seeing it now. I thought I recalled reading that a 4" toe board is required on a open edge of a walking surfaces, mezzanines, equipment platforms, stairs, ramps and landings that have a 30" + drop-off. 

Can someone help me out with a reference, or am I recalling incorrectly?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 13, 2017)

*Guardrail systems*
Top rails on guardrails must be 39 to 45 inches high above the walking/working surface. Midrails, screens, mesh or equivalent intermediate structural members must be installed unless there is a 21-inch or greater wall or parapet present. Midrails must be installed midway between the top of the guardrail and the walking/working level. Toeboards provide one measure of protection from falling objects onto workers below.

http://www.dli.mn.gov/osha/PDF/91_0416sl.pdf


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Are you thinking of the ramp requirements?

1012.10 Edge protection. Edge protection complying with
Section 1012.10.1 or 1012.10.2 shall be provided on each
side of ramp runs and at each side of ramp landings.

1012.10.1 Curb, rail, wall or barrier. A curb, rail, wall
or barrier shall be provided to serve as edge protection. A
curb shall be not less than 4 inches (102 mm) in height.
Barriers shall be constructed so that the barrier prevents
the passage of a 4-inch-diameter (102 mm) sphere, where
any portion of the sphere is within 4 inches (102 mm) of
the floor or ground surface.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 13, 2017)

Toe boards are not required specifically. It is a design choice

1013.4 Opening limitations.
Required guards shall not have openings which allow passage of a sphere 4 inches (102 mm) in diameter from the walking surface to the required guard height.


----------



## RLGA (Sep 13, 2017)

Toeboards are primarily a requirement within OSHA regulations.


----------



## YongMNLad (Sep 13, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Toeboards are primarily a requirement within OSHA regulations.



Thanks, Ron. The OSHA regulations is actually why I was asking. OSHA requires a 4 inch nominal toe board. I was thinking that there was a discrepancy between OSHA and IBC on this. I will stick to the 3.5 inch actual dimension from OSHA.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 13, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Toeboards are primarily a requirement within OSHA regulations.



Beat me to it.


----------

